

YouTube Pause - danielmi
https://github.com/nishanths/youtube-pause-chrome

======
danielmi
Fixes one of my biggest annoyances on YouTube. This extensions make sure you
don't scroll down the webpage when all you wanted was to pause the video by
hitting spacebar.

